# Secret revealed



## CMC (Oct 10, 2011)

We had a black appaloosa filly born in May. She looked "solid" black with just a little bit of white on her rump. We clipped her about a month later and this is what we got






Glory - 3 days old and at 1 month old. You never know with the appies!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 10, 2011)

OOOO She is beautiful!!! That is exactly how my girl was this year too, Bay with just some frosting on the hips and clipped out to be LOUD!!! Love appies!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW!! She's stunning - and that's with or without her Appy colouring.


----------



## CMC (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you!!! We are very pleased with all our 2011 foals.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous baby!



And whomever said appys couldn't have beautiful heads certainly never saw this beauty! WOWZER!


----------



## CMC (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you Parmela!

We have only a small number of appies but we are trying very hard to improve them as much as possible. This little girl's sire carries 18 generations of appaloosa genes and her dam is solid (non appy) mare. Now we have to wait for our home grown appy colt that would compliment this girl and her half sister. Thank you again.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 10, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------



## ohmt (Oct 10, 2011)

She is lovely! I always appreciate a nice appaloosa


----------



## CMC (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for your compliments on our little Glory


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 10, 2011)

Amazing the difference hiding under that foal fuzz ,what a little beauty


----------



## AshleyNicole (Oct 10, 2011)

love her...congrats on such a nice foal


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CMC (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 12, 2011)

She is stunning! 

Just gotta love those spots.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh la la!!! Very nice new pictures


----------



## CMC (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your gorgeous new girl!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 15, 2011)

wow, I can only dream about having a beauty like her


----------



## TyeeRanch (Oct 15, 2011)

Love her! She is magnificent. I just bought a filly, on her dams side still, that is black like that, but has moddled skin already showing on her nose and eyes, the same color as your filly around the eyes in the before pic. She also has some dime sized white spots on her rump. This is all with baby hair. She has not been clipped, so no idea what is underneath. I am truly hoping I see the same sort of thing when I clip her. Her mother is a loud leapord mare with loads of appy behind her. Sire is a faded blue roan appy with blanket. Just love the appies!


----------

